# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  الان دیگه گریه میافتم از دست این زبان خارجه

## Afsoon_chashman

پارسال خیلی خوب نخوندم امسال کلشو بجز گرامرو خوندم تک تک واژگان رو با لایتنر حفظم 
رفتم کنکور زبان پارسالو زدم شد 19 درصد وااای
حالا مارسال زبان 47زده بودم  :Yahoo (21): 
چرا اینجوری شده چیکار کنم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

داره باورم میشه ک گند میزنم ب زبان :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dayi javad

اگ واقعا کل واژگانو بلد باشی که باید حداقل 20-30 درصد فقط تست لغت بزنی !
بماند که میتونی از روی معنی چن تا کلوز و ریدینگم بزنی

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

آرهههه همون دیگه.
پارسال واژگانو از روی مهر وماه لقمه خوندم امسال از روی این کتاب کوچیکه ک همراه کتاب شهاب اناریه.واژگانه.وای خداا :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Maximus

> پارسال خیلی خوب نخوندم امسال کلشو بجز گرامرو خوندم تک تک واژگان رو با لایتنر حفظم 
> رفتم کنکور زبان پارسالو زدم شد 19 درصد وااای
> حالا مارسال زبان 47زده بودم 
> چرا اینجوری شده چیکار کنم


ببین اگه تمرین نکرده باشی ؛ تست نزده باشی مطمئنن نباید توقع و انتظار نتیجه ی خوب داشت 
بازم میگم خوندن بدون تست مث اسلحه ی بدون فشنگ میمونه  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> ببین اگه تمرین نکرده باشی ؛ تست نزده باشی مطمئنن نباید توقع و انتظار نتیجه ی خوب داشت 
> بازم میگم خوندن بدون تست مث اسلحه ی بدون فشنگ میمونه


پارسالم یدونه تست نزدم.اصلا هر سال برا زبان تست نمیزدم و 40 ب بالا میزدم.نمیدونم چرا این پترنارو همش غلط غلوط میزنم

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

به معنای واقعی شوکه شدم.از خودم توقع 70 ب بالا داشتم!!!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> به معنای واقعی شوکه شدم.از خودم توقع 70 ب بالا داشتم!!!


من با لغات حدودای 60-70 میزنم شما چطوری 40 درصد میزنید ؟ روی لغات تسلط کامل دارید ؟

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> من با لغات حدودای 60-70 میزنم شما چطوری 40 درصد میزنید ؟ روی لغات تسلط کامل دارید ؟


پترنارو اشتباه میزنم همش.البته ناگفته نماند لغتای دوم و اولو نخوندم

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

روی چ کتابی لغتارو خوندین؟؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> پترنارو اشتباه میزنم همش.البته ناگفته نماند لغتای دوم و اولو نخوندم


پترن چیه ؟ همچین چیزایی ندیدم  :Yahoo (21): کدوما دقیقا ؟




> روی چ کتابی لغتارو خوندین؟؟


زیاد از رو کتابی نخوندم  :Yahoo (21):  ولی کتاب درسی رو چک میکنم که کلمه ای خارج از دایره لغاتم جا نمونه

----------


## someonee

سلام من معمولا توی ازمونا زبان بهترین درسمه و همیشه روی 90 -100 میزنمش ولی خب احتمالا برای اینه ک قبلا کلاس رفتم ولی برای اینکه طول مدرسه زبان کار کنین و کلاس نرفتین من کتاب خط سفید رو دیدم خیلی خوب روی محتویات کتاب مانور داده و همشو تحت پوشش قرار داده ، در آخرم سوالاتی شامل تست و جاخالی و انواع مختلف در سطح های مختلف گذاشته ک خیلی میتونه کمک بکنه ، پیشنهاد میکنم اگه تا حالا نخوندینش تهیه کنین و یه نگاهی بندازین شاید کمکتون کرد .

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> پترن چیه ؟ همچین چیزایی ندیدم کدوما دقیقا ؟


اون 2تا متن اخر ک میده مینویسه پسیجpassage

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> روی چ کتابی لغتارو خوندین؟؟


زیاد از رو کتابی نخوندم  :Yahoo (21):  ولی کتاب درسی رو چک میکنم که کلمه ای خارج از دایره لغاتم جا نمونه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اون 2تا متن اخر ک میده مینویسه پسیجpassage


آها . پسیج ! پترن یعنی الگو .
اونا رو منم وقت نمیکنم توی تایم استاندارد بزنم ولی بدون همونا هم میشه 76 درصد ! کلوز تست رو هم نمیزنید ؟

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> آها . پسیج ! پترن یعنی الگو .
> اونا رو منم وقت نمیکنم توی تایم استاندارد بزنم ولی بدون همونا هم میشه 76 درصد ! کلوز تست رو هم نمیزنید ؟


خوب از بین اونام میبینی یکی دو تاشو بلد نیستی.یا باید کلا 7.8تا ک مطمئنم بزنم ک اونم ممکنه 2تاش غلط شه .وای چرا اینجوری شدمممم.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> خوب از بین اونام میبینی یکی دو تاشو بلد نیستی.یا باید کلا 7.8تا ک مطمئنم بزنم ک اونم ممکنه 2تاش غلط شه .وای چرا اینجوری شدمممم.


اینقد به خودتون استرس ندید . یه کتاب گرامر کاربردی لقمه مهر و ماه بگیرید بخونیدش . برای لغات هم تستای کنکور اخیر رو بزنید و هر لغتی رو بلد نبودید یاد داشتکنید . همین برای 70-80 کافیه

----------


## mK_Architect

تنها چیزی که تو کل کنکور نگرانی شاملش نمیشه همین زبانه.  :Yahoo (21):  البته من خودم یه دوست دارم ادبیات سه تا آزمون کانونو 100 زد، یعنی جوویده ادبیاتو، اما زبانش خوب نیست دوروبر 40.

لغات رو که خوندی. بشین تست های 5 6 سال اخیر رو بزن. همه ی گزینه هارم معنیشو چک کن بعد جواب. سعی کن کلوز هم کار کنی، راحت میتونی بالای 50 60 بزنی، یکم تلاشتو بیشتر کن. نگرانم نباش.

----------


## Enigma

منم از دست زبان فارسی گریه میکنم!

----------


## Ali TiR

> منم از دست زبان فارسی گریه میکنم!


اگه کسی از دست زبان فارسی گریه نکنه باید تعجب کرد !  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## GUST

> پارسال خیلی خوب نخوندم امسال کلشو بجز گرامرو خوندم تک تک واژگان رو با لایتنر حفظم 
> رفتم کنکور زبان پارسالو زدم شد 19 درصد وااای
> حالا مارسال زبان 47زده بودم 
> چرا اینجوری شده چیکار کنم


اگر موندی واسه سال دیگه کانون زبان ایران رو به بهت پیشنهاد میکنم  :Yahoo (117): التماس دعا ! عیدتم پیشاپیش مبارک!

----------


## politician

> پارسال خیلی خوب نخوندم امسال کلشو بجز گرامرو خوندم تک تک واژگان رو با لایتنر حفظم 
> رفتم کنکور زبان پارسالو زدم شد 19 درصد وااای
> حالا مارسال زبان 47زده بودم 
> چرا اینجوری شده چیکار کنم


  تووبلاگت که زدی درصداحتمالیت80درصدچطورانقد  رافت کردی؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## rezagmi

> پارسال خیلی خوب نخوندم امسال کلشو بجز گرامرو خوندم تک تک واژگان رو با لایتنر حفظم 
> رفتم کنکور زبان پارسالو زدم شد 19 درصد وااای
> حالا مارسال زبان 47زده بودم 
> چرا اینجوری شده چیکار کنم


کلوزتست و ریدینگ :Yahoo (117): بیشتر کارکن
+زبان ریاضی رو هم ی دور بزن ببین اون چند میشه

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> تووبلاگت که زدی درصداحتمالیت80درصدچطورانقد  رافت کردی؟


میبینی ترو خدا؟
منم ناراحت همینم.پارسال نزدیک 50 زدم امسال همشو بجز گرامر خوندم گفتم بین 70تا 80 میزنم

----------


## DR.MAM

> میبینی ترو خدا؟
> منم ناراحت همینم.پارسال نزدیک 50 زدم امسال همشو بجز گرامر خوندم گفتم بین 70تا 80 میزنم


آباجی،من خیلی دلم میخواد بهت کمک کنم اما نمیتونم ینی بلد نیستم چجوری باید زبانو خوند.هیشوقت تا بحال زبان نخوندم اما همیشه معمولا زبانو تو آزمونا صد میزنم چون شیش سال رفتم کلاس زبان.

----------


## Chandler Bing

زبان که گریه نداره درس به این خوبی
تنها درسی که دوسش داشتم و خیلی کم میخوندمش
البته تاثیر فیلم زبان اصلی  :Yahoo (76):  و چند ترم کلاس زبانه
لغت هارو دوره کن دوباره

----------


## Lio.Messi

من زبان درصدم بالاست(در حدود 90 درصد)،اگه واقعا ک میگی خوب حفظ باشی هر شب یه قسمت 20 دقیقه ای ی سریال رو قبل خواب یا وقت استراحت ببین با زیرنویس فارسی اول بعدش انگلیسی.خیلی وضعت بهتر میشه،چیزی که واسه از دست دادن نداری،این روشم امتحان کن....برای من جواب داد،اونقد که حتی بعضی وقتا که گیر میکنم حسم بهم کمک میکنه و اگ ترکیب آشنا باشه میفهمم :Yahoo (117):  برای شروع ب نظرم سریال Sam And Cat بد نیست.اینم کمک من اگه جواب داد که دعام کن واگرنه که خواهشا نفرین نکن :Yahoo (83):

----------


## khParya

به جای اینکه بخونیش گوشش بده مطمینا اگه به جای وقتی که میذاری تا لغات رو حفظ کنی یک دور بخونیش با معنی و صداتو ضبط کنی و بعدا گوشش بدی بیشتر کاربرد داره تا بخوای بری همش بخونی و تست بزنی

----------


## milad00

از الان روزی صد تا تست زبان بزن خیلی کارت جلو میوفته منم همینکارو کردمو نتیجشو دیدم

----------


## bahaarr

پيشنهاد من اينه به جاي درصد گرفتن از كنكورهاي سال هاي قبل،  تست هاي كنكورهاي سال هاي قبل رو آموزشي از كتاب دور دنيا بزني و  تست هايي كه اشكال داري پاسخنامه رو بخوني و اينكه با اين فرصت كم ريدينگ هاي كتاب دور دنيا رو نخوني فقط سوال هايي كه به يه كلمه از ريدينگ اشاره ميكنن رو بخوني
تو سايت اپارات هم يه سري فيلم حل تست كنكور زبان هست

----------

